# Head unit recommendation



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I am in the process of specing out a new system for in the ZHP  I have looked at many things, listened to many speakers and have a good idea of what will be behind the scenes...(focal, zapco, etc. ) but I am really struggling with finding an aesthetically pleasing head unit. Far too many of the units that will do what I need are cheesy looking and clash with the dash look.

For example, these do what I want but IMO do not look at home ....



















I need something that looks a lot cleaner......any help or ideas would be much appreciated 

Hmmmmmmmmm......what would the success of the system be with the stock HU and a VEN4 :dunno: I am adding to amps, components, rear fills and a 10" or 12" sub :bigpimp:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Dunno what specs you're looking for in a head unit. CD/Cassettte/MD/MP3 ??

This unit I think would look pleasant in a BMW. Can't comment on quality.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I am in the process of specing out a new system for in the ZHP ...


 :tsk: Oh no. Here we go again ...

: popcorn:

:angel:

-


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> :tsk: Oh no. Here we go again ...
> 
> : popcorn:
> 
> ...


 :rofl:

Option 1

Focal 130 components
Focal 165 coax rears

PG amps and sub (not sold on these)

Option 2

MB components and rears

Zapco amps
Eclipse Aluminum sub

Option 3

Either speakers

JL Amps and W6v2 sub

The sickness continues any way you look at it :wow: :fruit:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> The sickness continues any way you look at it :wow: :fruit:


Well, it would seem that if Baumann ever gets his ass over to AlexFest, YOU won't be buying the beers! :yikes:

Ka-ching! :rofl:

-


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Well, it would seem that if Baumann ever gets his ass over to AlexFest, YOU won't be buying the beers! :yikes:
> 
> Ka-ching! :rofl:
> 
> -


I always have beverage money for my friends :thumbup: You included


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

OEM. 

I thought :amish: don't believe in high technology.... get a band to ride along in your car and play music.  :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> OEM.
> 
> I thought :amish: don't believe in high technology.... get a band to ride along in your car and play music.  :rofl:


 

OEM it is as you can see in this thread


----------



## mickjagger (Jun 27, 2003)

I put that Eclipse (8443) HU in my 330i w/black interior, ZHP black cube trim. Changed the illumination to red and it actually blends pretty well IMO. Sound quality is really good


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think it sucks that BMW decided to use a proprietary size radio in the car. Honda and Audi have both done this and gone back to plain DIN in certain cars. But it definitely doesn't help that heads all look like Times Square on New Year's Eve these days. There seem to be some less-than-childish Blaupunkts and Clarions out there, though I don't think I'd ever buy a Blaupunkt head. I've decided not to replace mine for those reasons and also if I ever get BT working I'd need the bus display for the phone.

That said, is anyone interested in a pair of Focal 130KS separates that I just removed?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mickjagger said:


> I put that Eclipse (8443) HU in my 330i w/black interior, ZHP black cube trim. Changed the illumination to red and it actually blends pretty well IMO. Sound quality is really good


I considered that unit but am sticking OEM for now.....putting more $$ into amp rack and equipment :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mickjagger said:


> I put that Eclipse (8443) HU in my 330i w/black interior, ZHP black cube trim. Changed the illumination to red and it actually blends pretty well IMO. Sound quality is really good


Would you happen to have any pics of the install :dunno: TIA


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Would you happen to have any pics of the install :dunno: TIA


When will the car be done? Very interested to see some pics. I'm currently designing my system and like you am going to keep the stock HU cuz everything else besides a LCD screen looks like ass in the dash IMO. Am torn over doning some sort of flush mounted amp rack in the spare tire well and putting a sub in the passenger side corner of the trunk in that dead space. Or putting a pair of subs in the spare tire well and putting the amps somewhere else.

My biggest thing is that I want to be able to fold the rear seats down if I HAVE to. I dont drive the car as a daily driver anyways, so I doubt I would ever need to, but its nice to have the option to do so and not have a big box or amp rack blocking the passage.

I could put a pair of subs in the wheel well and build a false floor type thing to flush mount the amps and only loose the height of the amps in terms of trunk space height. That may be the way to go.


----------



## mickjagger (Jun 27, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Would you happen to have any pics of the install :dunno: TIA


a few pics.....


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

turbo38sfi said:


> When will the car be done? Very interested to see some pics. .


SHould be done by next Tuesday night  I may have some sneak preview shots of the box later this wee.



turbo38sfi said:


> I could put a pair of subs in the wheel well and build a false floor type thing to flush mount the amps and only loose the height of the amps in terms of trunk space height. That may be the way to go.


This would be a good way to go. A little fiberglass work and a false floor would allow you to get bothe the sub and amps in the tire well :thumbup: I considered this but want tire in there and :bling: factor of plexigalss box :str8pimpi


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> SHould be done by next Tuesday night  I may have some sneak preview shots of the box later this wee.


Cool, I will keep an eye out for them.



> I considered this but want tire in there and :bling: factor of plexigalss box :str8pimpi


Ah, see, no tire in there for me on my 04 M. Guess that's what I'll use that BMW Assist for


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

So, uh, what are you doing with the HK system? :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> So, uh, what are you doing with the HK system? :eeps:


I am holding it to replace it if I should get rid of the car. Some of the speakers will be left in place to keep the openings nice and covered.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

This topic is back up fro discussion. Between fighting altenator noise and realizing the OEM unit will not give me the control over the sound that I will eventually desire.....I am deciding between these two units.

1 - Alpine 7998 - Lots of tech toys, amber matches interior lighting, fantom face, etc.









Please read specs, etc here..7998 specs (comp of hookedontronics)

2 - Clarion vrx935vd - full flip out, dvd capable, touch screen, mutli colored background, etc.










Please read specs here....Clairon specs from there web site Be sure to check the flash demo out 

I would appreciate everyones opinion. I know too much bling for soem either way but pro/con debate would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> This topic is back up fro discussion. Between fighting altenator noise and realizing the OEM unit will not give me the control over the sound that I will eventually desire.....I am deciding between these two units.
> 
> 1 - Alpine 7998 - Lots of tech toys, amber matches interior lighting, fantom face, etc.
> 
> ...


Nice choices but will the clarion screen block AC vents??


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Get the Clarion. Might as well go :bling: I'd vote for a centered custom dash opening too. Those Metra and Scoche kits look like crap.


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

ObD said:


> Get the Clarion. Might as well go :bling: I'd vote for a centered custom dash opening too. Those Metra and Scoche kits look like crap.


i have the alpine CDA 7995... erally good quality sound


----------



## edelweiB (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is my rant on quality product recommendations for aftermarket audio installs.

SOURCE UNITS

Sources with No Amplifier Section (will need an external amplifier):

McIntosh MX406 (www.mcintoshlabs.com)
Nakamichi CD700II (www.nakusa.com)
Clarion DRZ-9255 (www.clarion.com)
Denon DCT-Z1 (www.redmountainaudio.com)
Sound Monitor CDT-450X (www.fujitsu-ten.co.jp)
Eclipse CD8053 (www.eclipse-web.com)

FYI Sound Monitor is Fujitsu Tens Hi End line while Eclipse is their high sales volume line.

Sources with Amplfiier Section (has an internal amplifier):

Nakamichi CD-400 
Nakamichi CD-500
Denon DCT-R1

These are the only three I would recommend since I always buy sources with no amplifier section.

If you are set on Zapco amps I would highly recommend the Symbilink capable C2K lineup. There are only two sources on the market, that I know of, that have balanced outs (the eclipse CD8053 and the Denon DCT-Z1). Zapco & Symbilink now offer an inline interconnect that converts RCA to Balanced in one sleek run of cable (this is much better that in the past when you needed to convert using a Zapco Processor or Converter.) So you can use any source you please.

AMPS:

Along with Zapco I would also recommend (for amplification):

BRAX (www.theautophile.com)
McIntosh Labs (www.mcintoshlabs.com)
TRU Technology (www.trutechnology.com)
a/d/s/ (www.adst.com) 
Arc Audio (Robert Zeff of Zapco's side project) (www.arcaudio.com)
Diamond Audio (www.diamondaudio.com)

SPEAKERS & SUBS:

As for speakers & subs, only auditioning will tell, some people like overly bright tweeters (mbquart) some enjoy a richer/warmer sound (dynaudio, morel, focal) here is my list:

a/d/s/ (great for bmw applications)
Dynaudio (www.dynaudio.com)
Focal (www.focal-america.com)
Morel (www.morelhifi.com)
Alumapro (imho the best subwoofers in production)(www.alumapro.com)
Rainbow (www.arcaudio.com)
Diamond Audio

Good luck a new project is always exciting...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

edelweiB said:


> Here is my rant on quality product recommendations for aftermarket audio installs.
> 
> SOURCE UNITS
> 
> ...


Excellent information, thanks for sharing :thumbup:

With Zapco the inlin convertor you speak of is realy slick. They have 4 ro 5 different ones that switch the rca feeds to symbilink wiring. I am using 2 of them, one basic 4 channel and one the is 18volt with volume control accesory built in for my sub. They make a hugh difference but did help drive the project cost up a tad (they ar ~ 120 a pop).


----------



## edelweiB (Jan 29, 2004)

ahh, but well worth the price!

The guts of my system includes:

McIntosh MX406 CD Source
McIntosh MCC404 Speaker Amp ([email protected])
McIntosh MCC404 Sub Amp ([email protected]) 
McIntosh R1163 Sub Amp Gain Control

My front and rear stages are Dynaudio components with Dynaudio passive crossovers and I also have a pair of Alumapro Alchemy 12MXs as subs.

If I were to lose my systems guts (which I am extremely fond of) I would run:

Denon DCT-Z1 Source
Zapco C2K-4.0 ([email protected])
Zapco C2K-4.0 ([email protected]) (many would say i would be crazy to not run the 9.0XD for subs, but I am more into SQ than SPL)
Zapco VFM-SL Sub Amp Gain Control

I would also add a 4 Zapco EQ30s (one for each corner). McIntosh lacks a really good 30band EQ and the DCT-Z1 is a superb unit! 

However, with the aquisition of McIntosh Labs (formerly owned by Clarion) by D&M holdings (aka Denon/Marantz) it is possible that a McIntosh Labs refaced DCT-Z1 or a new co-developed source will roll out soon. After all the MX406 has been a current model for seven years now!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

edelweiB said:


> ahh, but well worth the price!
> 
> The guts of my system includes:
> 
> ...


Quite a set up you have and the one you would use to replace it. The guy I bought my Zapcos from runs a Zapco C2K-4.0 to MB Premiums (a channel per driver) and a Zapco 9.0XD to power his 3 15" JL subs (he is into SPL :eeps: )

I have plans to add a bit to my system ( :yikes: I just picked up the finish product tonight) it would include a Zapco processor TBD, Sirius and maybe some video monitors for my son


----------

